# Dredd 3D - Trailer zum Judge Dredd-Film mit Karl Urban



## PCGamesRedaktion (5. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dredd 3D - Trailer zum Judge Dredd-Film mit Karl Urban* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dredd 3D - Trailer zum Judge Dredd-Film mit Karl Urban


----------



## AMCDuke (5. September 2012)

oh Gott nach dem schlechten remake von Total recall nun auch noch Judge Dredd


----------



## Tchort666 (5. September 2012)

Da schau ich mir doch lieber das Original mit Sly Stallone an!


----------



## hifumi (5. September 2012)

Als ob der erste Film so toll gewesen wär. 

Die größte Schandtat find ich eh "Dredd 3D", gehört das 3D fest zum Titel? Geht es in dem Film inhaltlich um 3D?
"Hey hast du schon Dredd 3D gesehn?"


----------



## DerBloP (5. September 2012)

Ja in diesem Sinne,...ne ach kommt, ich denke das dieser Film wohl etwas anderes erzählt, man kann ihn wohl als Sequel/perquel sehen, oder Irre ich mich..?
Ok Remakes im Allgemeinen sind für die jenigen, die sie schonmal gesehen haben keines Blickes wert, siehe Total Recall, aber bei diesem hier, könnte ich mir nen gut gemachten Metzger Film in "3D" vorstellen...oder...


----------



## baiR (5. September 2012)

Den Film kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen. Die Helme der sogenannten Dredds sehen einfach nur total dämlich aus. Ansonten sieht der Film eigentlich interessant aus. Diese lächerlichen Helme würden für mich die Atmosphäre des Films aber so stark zerstören, dass ich gar nicht an diesen Film interessiert bin.
Den Originalfilm habe ich auch nie gesehen. Bin kein großer Stallonefan. Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir auch kein Film ein in dem Stallone mitgespielt hat, der mir besonders gefällt.


----------



## MarauderShields (5. September 2012)

Das Original ist grottig, aber die Art von grottig das es schon wieder geil ist ^^ 

Der hier handelt ja vom selben typ, aber erzählt eine andere Geschichte. Mal sehen ob sie die richtige Prise grottig hinkriegen.


----------



## LordHelmchen0815 (5. September 2012)

schaut ja richtig besch.... aus.
nur weil sly so ne lippe zieht muss der typ doch nicht auch schauen wie ein muli oder????
also garantiert ein film der nicht guckt wird


----------



## Peter23 (5. September 2012)

baiR schrieb:


> Den Film kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen. Die Helme der sogenannten Dredds sehen einfach nur total dämlich aus. Ansonten sieht der Film eigentlich interessant aus. Diese lächerlichen Helme würden für mich die Atmosphäre des Films aber so stark zerstören, dass ich gar nicht an diesen Film interessiert bin.
> Den Originalfilm habe ich auch nie gesehen. Bin kein großer Stallonefan. Ehrlich gesagt fällt mir auch kein Film ein in dem Stallone mitgespielt hat, der mir besonders gefällt.


 
Rambo, Rocky?


----------



## Spike (5. September 2012)

der alte film mit  stallone war cool, der hats auch gut rüber gebracht, "I am the law" ^^  der trailer jetzt überzeugt mich noch nicht wirklich


----------



## baiR (5. September 2012)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Rambo, Rocky?


 
Die Filme gefallen mir eben nicht so gut. Da gefallen mir Bruce Willis, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Jason Statham, Jet Li und Jacky Chan einfach besser, um nur einige Actionschauspieler zu nennen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. September 2012)

baiR schrieb:


> Die Filme gefallen mir eben nicht so gut. Da gefallen mir Bruce Willis, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Jason Statham, Jet Li und Jacky Chan einfach besser, um nur einige Actionschauspieler zu nennen.


 Naja, man muss aber auch sagen, dass Stallone unter den Action-Ikonen so ziemlich der einzige war, der noch wirklich schauspielern konnte. Siehe "Rocky 1+2", den ersten Rambo im Besonderen und dann noch "Rocky Balboa". Der Mann kann mehr als nur mit den Muskeln spielen und seinen Hundeblick aufsetzen. Da steht er schon über Arnie und Co.

BTW:
Wie gut dass der Film nicht unter dem Kürzel "D3D" geworben wird, denn sonst hätte ich arg gestaunt ("Direct3D - The Movie" ??? )


----------



## l0l (7. September 2012)

Männer und Frauen vom Justizpalast? Also gibst Nürnberg noch, das ist ja schön.



(Wer's nicht rafft: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Justizpalast_%28N%C3%BCrnberg%29)


----------

